# Need help trying to build something



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

So I have a bit of a problem and need help getting the right parts to solve it. I have 2 12v Low RPM motors and I need to turn them on and off Wirelessly. 

I know I need a 12v Relay control Board, and I'm looking at possibly getting one with a USB connection on it. I am helping design a Train display for a christmas light show a friend of mine builds every year and it's all network controlled. essentially the train is going to be lit up with LED lighting, run around on a track system and it needs to shut down in-between shows. The whole rig will be powered by a 12V Deep Cycle marine battery.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Why not base it on RF remote control? Any hobbyist store will have everything you need. The only thing I see your network doing is complicating things.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Would something like this work?

USB Relay Controller 16 Channels RS232 Virtual Serial Port Controlled 12V | eBay


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

It will be RF controlled. It will be plugged into a DMX controller so that the on/off functions of the train and it's lights will be able to be synced up to the music. So the Network part will be somewhat necessary in this design. I am going with this:
Wondermotor 12V DC Reversible Electric Gear Motor 50 RPM: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
USD $ 20.99 - MTDZ007 RF 2-Channel Wireless Remote Control Relay Switch Module (Green, Brown, Black, 12V), Free Shipping On All Gadgets! 
and then disassembling the controller to wire up an AC adapter to it to trigger the on/off with a quick pulse.


----------

